# Chameleon Project - New Homescreen for Android Tablets



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know if you were all aware or interested in this project, but I thought it looked pretty cool:

http://www.kickstart...ur-android-ta-0

They did ask for a survey of devices, to help them get an idea of who uses what tablet, hardware, etc, and the T Prime took about 24% of that pie graph! They had to cancel this project (it initially got the $50,000, but the account it was registered under was no longer valid as the employee left, so it couldn't be transferred), so they re-did this and got it going once again. I really hope that this gets the funding, as I love options, and would like to use this on my Prime!

Go here: http://www.kickstart...your-android-ta

To see the old project and the update videos showing more in-depth the cool details and other features.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/14/chameleon-launches-new-kickstarter-hopefully-this-one-works-out/

Droid-Life's brief explanation of its funding the first time around.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay the project is funded! Took like 14 hours!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Funded both times there was an issue the first time around but now this funding is all good to go. Super excited for it looks awesome hoping it does well and some OEM's start getting on it.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Get the f out! Anyone who's supported this project via Kickstarter will be the first to get access to Chameleon...wait for it...

On your phone! Initially they were only going to make this for tablets, but seems like they are branching out with this update. Sweet!


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

pretty sweet...


----------

